# where previous relevant thread



## hhtt

"I suggest you check the online dictionary for aborigine where* previous relevant threads will be listed*." Yandaki cümledeki koyu renkli kısımları nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"daha eski ilgili başlıkların listeleneceği online sözlüğü bakmanı öneririm."

Teşekkürler.


----------



## hhtt

"Previous relevant threads" konuyla ilgili daha eski başlıklar da olabilir.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> "I suggest you check the online dictionary for aborigine where* previous relevant threads will be listed*."


Merhaba,

Benim çevirim böyle:

- aborigine'in anlamını bulmak için size içinde *daha önceki konu ile alakalı listelenmiş ilmekler* bulunan online sözlüğü tavsiye ederim.


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Benim çevirim böyle:
> 
> - aborigine'in anlamını bulmak için size içinde *daha önceki konu ile alakalı listelenmiş ilmekler* bulunan online sözlüğü tavsiye ederim.



Bazılarının yerini değiştirseniz kulağa daha iyi gelmez miydi? Mesela, "*Konu ile alakalı listelenmiş olan daha önceki ilmekler/başlıklar".
*
Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> Bazılarının yerini değiştirseniz kulağa daha iyi gelmez miydi? Mesela, "*Konu ile alakalı listelenmiş olan daha önceki ilmekler/başlıklar".*



Hum... Benim cümlemin yapısına göre bence 'daha önceki' başta olsada olamasada fark etmez ama sizinkine gelince, sizinkinde 'olan' kelimesi kullandığı için yer değiştirmenin sorunu olmaz hatta güzel de olur fakat '*Konu ile alakalı listelenmiş olan daha önceki ilmekler' *sadece '*previous relevant threads will be listed'*in çevirisi olarak - bütün cümleni dikkata alarsak - ardından gelen 'bulunan' fiiliyle uymuyor...
Yani şöyle oluyor
-aborigine'in anlamını bulmak için size içinde *daha önceki konu ile alakalı listelenmiş olan ilmekler* bulunan online sözlüğü tavsiye ederim.

Pek doğru gözükmüyor hatta 'olan' _artık_ gibi görünüyor, değil mi? 

*Dikkat
*
ilmek=thread
başlık= title'


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Benim çevirim böyle:
> 
> - aborigine'in anlamını bulmak için size içinde *daha önceki konu ile alakalı listelenmiş ilmekler* bulunan online sözlüğü tavsiye ederim.



Bulunan yerine "bulunduğu" daha iyi olur. Yani : aborigine'in anlamını bulmak için size içinde daha önceki konu ile alakalı listelenmiş ilmekler *bulunduğu *online sözlüğü tavsiye ederim.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Evet, bence de iyi bir fikir: içinde...bulunduğu.
Şu yapı her iki cümleye uyar ('olan'lı ve 'olan'sız), halbuki 'bulunan' daha çok 'olan'sız yapıya uygun.

İyi çeviriler!


----------

